# acrylic drill bits



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone know any place that I can get acrylic drillbits. In particular 1/2"?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

A good sharp split point drill bit should work fine. Any hardware store should have them, or my favourite tool store....Atlas Tools on Queen St W. can set you up with the perfect bit. The guys there know their stuff.
Don't go slow. Acrylic can heat up and you want to throw the heat off with the chips. Remember to clear the hole as you're drilling by backing the drill bit out frequently.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Marz said:


> Does anyone know any place that I can get acrylic drillbits. In particular 1/2"?


plasticworld on chesswood. call first though - they just moved and may not have everything in stock.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I used a metal drill bit, you just got to go slow to keep the temperature low, have a bottle of water handy.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone. If I can't find some today, I will try a regular bit with water. I will try plastic world on Monday.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

You can also put the drill bit in the freezer to prevent the bit from getting too hot and melting the acrylic. Works amazing.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

How many holes you need? Swing by my shop, and borrow mine. Just bring coffee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

